# Mt. Pleasant Michigan



## Zankafen (Jun 24, 2004)

I am moving to Mt. pleasant in the near future and am looking for a DM for third edition dungeouns & dragons with a already established campaign. i am willing to organize the sessions.


----------



## Kaledor (Jun 25, 2004)

Let me know if you find one, I'm in Midland, MI and I've been looking to join a group for awhile...



http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90022


----------



## qstor (Jul 2, 2004)

our gaming club in in Lansing and runs games Monthly sometimes more. Our next gaming day is July 10th. Check out our website at www.carp-mi.net

We runs games at Foundation Games conventions in September and in March both of which are in Okemos, near Lansing. 

Mike


----------

